# Here we go again for #2



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, back on here following the birth of our daughter on New Year's day 2018. We are a same sex couple in the middle of our next cycle of IVF.. We'll find out how our 4 fertilised eggs are doing tomorrow... Ava our little miracle wasas one of only two viable embryos last time so hoping against hope we can be that lucky again  I am 39 and my partner is unable to carry for medical reasons so stakes are high.

Hope you are all doing well on your fertility journeys.


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey annica 👋

You must be a glutton for punishment wanting 2 under 2   good on you though and I hope all goes well.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply. Unfortunately this time A bfn. Time to regroup and try again after Xmas x


----------

